# My 1st Cuban



## johern (May 25, 2007)

I smoked my fist Cuban today. Actually, I smoked about 1/2 of one. Why that? Because the the darn thing was so hard to draw that I gave up on it. It was a Cohiba Cornonas Especiales. Here's the situation: My nephew went to the Caymon Islands awhile back and bought a 5 pack (of Cohibas) just for the heck of it, he had never smoked before. He tried one, didn't care for the experience, and gave me the remaing four cigars. I told him that Cohiba's are generally considered to be a very good cigar and that they are expensive. I thanked him for thinking of me. 

The cigar seemed to have potential... somewhat creamy, medium-strength. I didn't discern that so called "Cuban twang" thing, but maybe that's my own inexperience. Anyway, the bottom line is that I am disappointed. Oh well, at least the price was right. I can imagine myself being vexed had I spent $60 for 5 cigars anticipating a really good smoke, but finding out that such was not the case.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Try using one of those pokers to improve the draw on the remaining sticks you have, and put some age on them.


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

Are you able to post pictures of the smokes and the box/carton/container they came in?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

kurly said:


> Are you able to post pictures of the smokes and the box/carton/container they came in?


:tpd:

I just have this *feeling* about these cigars.. :mn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

give it a poke and try again :ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> give it a poke and try again :ss


words to live by hu Alex?? :r:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> give it a poke and try again :ss


That's what my prom date said.

Seriously, ... open the draw on another, if it seems tight as well & see how she smokes after that.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

monsoon said:


> That's what my prom date said.
> 
> Seriously, ... open the draw on another, *if it seems tight as well & see how she smokes after that*.


sounds wrong on so many levels
:ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I remember my first Cuban, she was about 5'6, black silky hair to her waist and... OH we're talking cigars, nebbermind...


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Whether they were legit or not is a concern, but plugged/tight sticks happen. If I get one that is too tight, I will put it in my humi that I keep in the low 60s RH. Many times they open up after resting with the caps off. I can take quite a while though. Just smoke something else while you wait :ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If it is tight I just toss it.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Weird that it is plugged. Have smoked lots of CEs from 98-99-01s and haven't had one that didn't draw.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> I just have this *feeling* about these cigars.. :mn


:tpd:


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Cohiba is the most counterfeited cigar. You should post some pics.


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Try using one of those pokers to improve the draw on the remaining sticks you have, and put some age on them.


Actually, I already tried that. Thanks though.

*Other comments addressed below:



PuffDaddy said:


> Whether they were legit or not is a concern, but plugged/tight sticks happen. If I get one that is too tight, I will put it in my humi that I keep in the low 60s RH. Many times they open up after resting with the caps off. I can take quite a while though. Just smoke something else while you wait


At Top 25Cigar.com rates it at a low 6.5 out of 10. Several reviewers complained about the hard draw.



kurly said:


> Are you able to post pictures of the smokes and the box/carton/container they came in?


I don't remember how to do it. I did manage to get some pics on a forum-site about 6 months ago, after screwing up several times. At that time I opened and account with Photo Bucket. Don't remember which option I used that finally worked (i.e. copy the *code* or copy the *HTML.* I may be able to find some time tomorrow to take some pics and see if I can work it out.



Smoked said:


> Cohiba is the most counterfeited cigar.
> You should post some pics.


I suspect you're right. The 5 Coronas box looks the same as I've seen on websites. The text is all in Spanish and there's what appears to be a Cuban stamp on the right hand top corner of the box.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

johern said:


> I suspect you're right. The 5 Coronas box looks the same as I've seen on websites. The text is all in Spanish and there's what appears to be a Cuban stamp on the right hand top corner of the box.


It's hard to tell if you took my post as being condescending or not. If so that was not my intention at all. It's just that my experience with Cohibas has been great.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

At least yours was tight. Mine was loose and gave me crabs. 

Price and circumstances sound like ... well maybe you are still waiting to have your first Cuban. Learn fr0m others mistakes and, remember to practice safe smoking.  (Buy from a trusted source)


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Weird that it is plugged. Have smoked lots of CEs from 98-99-01s and haven't had one that didn't draw.


:tpd:


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I remember my first Cuban, she was about 5'6, black silky hair to her waist and... OH we're talking cigars, nebbermind...


:tpd: You beat me to it buddy.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on your first.
:bl:tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Cohibas are great cigars! You might want to let them rest in your humi for a few weeks before passing judgement. In my experience a Cohiba gives off an incredibly grassy/hay smell when you light it, I'm not sure if this observation is true for all the vitolas in the line but in my case I've smoked some esplendidos , silgo VI's, Lanceros, etc. and the aroma you get when lighting it is entoxicating almost makes you feel like you're sitting in a freshly mowed field.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Hmm, thats odd. I've had a fair fe Cohiba's (two CE's) and on all of them I've had a nice even burn and the draw has always been just right.

Then again, I have heard of an old Volvo that was unreliable. Give them a couple of weeks in your humi and try again.


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

kurly said:


> Are you able to post pictures of the smokes and the box/carton/container they came in?


Never owned a camera until recently and have discovered that I take terrible pics. Also I'm not sure if I can manage to get them on this site, but here goes:


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

Smoked said:


> It's hard to tell if you took my post as being condescending or not. If so that was not my intention at all. It's just that my experience with Cohibas has been great.


Certainly I didn't take your post as condescending. It makes a lot of sense to me that a popular cigar like Cohibas' are often counterfited. I gave the description of the box --i.e. 'text is all in Spanish and there's what appears to be a Cuban stamp on the right hand top corner of the box.' -- in place of supplying a picture, hoping that it might help to get to the bottom of the matter. Since then (today, Nov 11, '07) I have supplied a photo. Many thanks for your input.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

good job with the pic. how about one more with a clearer shot of the front of the band...?


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> good job with the pic. how about one more with a clearer shot of the front of the band...?


Thanks. I got lucky. Here's a couple more:


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

is it me or is that wrapper really dark?? pic of the cap would be good too..


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

doesn't the band usually read le habana, cuba?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

johern said:


> Thanks. I got lucky. Here's a couple more:


Those bands don't look right to me. :2

EDIT: Just noticed, 2 and 1/2 rows of white blocks above the COHIBA on the band are a definite bad sign that these are fakes.


----------



## simon81 (Nov 5, 2007)

im no expert but they still look iffy to me


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

cant tell if the triple cap is there and the box seems off too. Im gonna head to the b&m tomorrow and look..


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I don't have too many post-2001 Cohibas, so don't take my comments as gospel. Even if the bands are perfect, though, unless he purchased them from Valerio and Wallace at the LCDH they are more than likely fakes. Also, most LCDH store their cigars at a high level of humidity, and it will often take a few weeks in your humidor for them to even-out.


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

The first pic is a bit misleading,everything is darker.

I understand the knee-jerk reaction with regard to fakes but....

The second pic shows much better color. Looks legit to me.It's a very recent box and the band is 100%

After 8yrs you learn that* not all of them* have a perfect triple cap,they're sometimes plugged and the cigars (like the bands) are never absolutely perfect. 

Not fake.

Edit: Last night I had a Siglo VI with the crappiest band i've seen in quite some time,it's from a box purchased in Madrid so it's quite legit.......but the band..... :hn



chibnkr said:


> I believe that the bands should say, "La Habana, Cuba". At least the older ones all did.


The new ones say _Habana,Cuba_


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto on using the "drawpoker",,,,I've got one and has saved me $$$$$ for those stogies that just don't seem to want to draw like they are supposed to. If you think the rest of those Cohibas are the same,,,send em to me and I'll smoke em for you,,,and then give you a rating,,,fair enough?
:ss


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Triple caps are not really applicable to the CCE, as they have a pig-tail. I can't tell for sure due to the angle if these have a pig-tail, but it appears they do not.


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> I don't have too many post-2001 Cohibas, so don't take my comments as gospel. Even if the bands are perfect, though, unless he purchased them from Valerio and Wallace at the LCDH they are more than likely fakes. Also, most LCDH store their cigars at a high level of humidity, and it will often take a few weeks in your humidor for them to even-out.


My nephew had told me that he bought some cigars in a small cigar store in the Caymon Islands. He's said he had only smoked one and that I could have the rest of them as he didn't care for them. That was his first experience smoking ANY cigar... he had just bought them "on a lark" Anyway, he's out of town right now, doing some water-rafting, so I'll have to wait before trying to get some details, if there are any to be had. Another one of my nephews (JJ) stopped by the other day and I mention to him that his cousin had given me some Cuban cigars that he had bought while in the Caymon Islands. JJ said "Gosh that was quite awhile ago, almost a year" So apparently those cigars have been sitting in a closet for quite some time, before finding their way to my house.


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Ditto on using the "drawpoker",,,,I've got one and has saved me $$$$$ for those stogies that just don't seem to want to draw like they are supposed to. If you think the rest of those Cohibas are the same,,,send em to me and I'll smoke em for you,,,and then give you a rating,,,fair enough?
> :ss


Well, as it's unlikely that I'll ever get a chance to smoke a Cuban for a very long time, if ever, I'd like to see if I can get them to become smokable. I don't have a drawpoker, but I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Try using one of those pokers to improve the draw on the remaining sticks you have, and put some age on them.


Be careful using anything on a small ring guage cigar like this especially if you keep your cigars relatively dry like I do (60-65%). It's very easy to damage the wrapper on a tightly rolled small ring guage smoke because there's all ready too much tobac inside the wrapper, when you introduce more mass, you are just asking to split the wrapper. I've also had several Cohiba CCEs that have had tight draws, they are hand made products and the tighter ring guages are harder to roll...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Triple caps are not really applicable to the CCE, as they have a pig-tail.


According to "the bible" the CCE is _a parejo with a pigtail _(page 64) but all the pictures I've seen (including the one in mrn) show a triple cap. Unfortunately, I can't speak from personal experience of this vitola .



johern said:


> My nephew had told me that he bought some cigars in a small cigar store in the Caymon Islands. He's said he had only smoked one and that I could have the rest of them as he didn't care for them. That was his first experience smoking ANY cigar...


Err... hmmm... if you want to find out one way or the other, your best bet would be to send one to one of the more experienced members round here for an opinion, but based on that provenance, I think the chances are pretty slim that these are the genuine article.


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> ... if you want to find out one way or the other, your best bet would be to send one to one of the more experienced members round here for an opinion, but based on that provenance, I think the chances are pretty slim that these are the genuine article.


Well, I'm still thinking about that. I only have 3 cigars out of the 5 (initially my nephew smoked one and then I smoked one.) He's back from his water-rafting trip and stopped over for lunch yesterday and asked that I save one of the remaining for him. It seems that when he learned (from me) that Cohiba's are considered "special," he figures it might be wise to give it another try. So that leaves 2. If I send and experienced gorilla one, I'd only have one left. But I suppose it's the only way I'm going to find out if I have the real McCoy.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

For what its worth? That band looks really questionable.. :2


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Andyman said:


> For what its worth? That band looks really questionable.. :2


It does look like the cut is off on it. I don't know how much this matters as far as authenticity goes, but the cut on the top of the band goes right through the black dots and the cut on the bottom of the band looks way too low.


----------



## StayingWarm (Nov 2, 2007)

I have no clue as to the authenticity, but for reference here's a Cohiba band (off of a Siglo IV purchsed last week at the Davidoff store in Geneva so 100% authentic). Yours looks exactly the same, but cut maybe 1/32th" lower. I'm attributing that to manufacturing tolerances rather than fake, but again, I don't know squat.

SatayingWarm


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

johern said:


> Well, I'm still thinking about that. I only have 3 cigars out of the 5 (initially my nephew smoked one and then I smoked one.) He's back from his water-rafting trip and stopped over for lunch yesterday and asked that I save one of the remaining for him. It seems that when he learned (from me) that Cohiba's are considered "special," he figures it might be wise to give it another try. So that leaves 2. If I send and experienced gorilla one, I'd only have one left. But I suppose it's the only way I'm going to find out if I have the real McCoy.


Sounds to me like you'd be better off just smoking them up and enjoying them and not worrying about whether or not they were genuine. But since you asked, here's a picture a friend of mine sent me for comparison purposes.

Your bands look a bit different, but the clincher for me would be the "pig-tail." It's not completely clear from the pics you posted whether or not your cigars have them, but if they don't... well, as I said, smoke 'em and enjoy them!


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

Apologies for the HUGE image...

Fake Band ????

This *was* the band from my Siglo VI.

I've highlighted the "bad" areas (top squares cut off slightly,logo high and right of center).It looks like a bad fake,but it's not.

This is from an '05 box purchased in Madrid from Cava-Estanco Cardenal Cisneros.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I haven't seen a CE 5 pack recently, but the one posted looks terribly suspect.










I beleive that's the legit cardboard packaging.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

wilblake said:


> I haven't seen a CE 5 pack recently, but the one posted looks terribly suspect.


Do the cigars inside come packaged in individual cardboard sleeves?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I wish I hadn't smoked my last Cohiba the other day. All of these pictures is really making me want one.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Corona Gigante said:


> Do the cigars inside come packaged in individual cardboard sleeves?


I remember the entire line of Siglo 5 packs had individual sleeves, minus the Sig VI tubos. I haven't seen the Sig II tubos yet, so I can't speak for those.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> Do the cigars inside come packaged in individual cardboard sleeves?


While I don't have any CCE 5-packs, even the little Cohiba Panetelas come in their own tiny box with the 5-packs. I think only the tubos do not, but then they are 3-packs.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

they really do look suspect. i'm almost 100% positive those are fakes. there are a few signs with the box (the last five pack of siglo II's i came across looks reall different with the gold embossing). not to mention the band not having enough squares.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

That band screams fake to me, but then I'm not nearly as well versed as the others here.

The text is too off-center and compact looking for a correct Cohiba band. In any real band I've seen in an LCDH, the "Habana, Cuba" text should line up perfectly with the outer edges of the O and B, and it appears yours is shifted to the left some.



As many have pointed out, smoke em and enjoy. At the very worst, you got 4 free fakes that you said weren't terrible smokes.


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Sounds to me like you'd be better off just smoking them up and enjoying them and not worrying about whether or not they were genuine. But since you asked, here's a picture a friend of mine sent me for comparison purposes.
> 
> Your bands look a bit different, but the clincher for me would be the "pig-tail." It's not completely clear from the pics you posted whether or not your cigars have them, but if they don't... well, as I said, smoke 'em and enjoy them!


When "pigtail" was mentioned I thought that people here were referring to the emblem (pigtailed-head) on the box. Thanks to the photo, I can tell you that my cigars to not have that pigtail. Also, my wrapper is darker... more maduro like. My pics are accurate w/ regards to the color. I took the photo in natural light (no flash) Either your friend's cigars are much lighter in color than mine, or, perhaps, he used flash and that might have the color looking lighter. I'm not experienced in photograpy, so I can't really say.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

johern said:


> my cigars to not have that pigtail.


That was my impression from your photos, but it was hard to tell with the angle. Cohiba Coronas Especiales DO have "pigtails", so yours are not genuine. Still, it's nice that your friend thought of you...


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

daniyal said:


> doesn't the band usually read le habana, cuba?


My thought too. I haven't seen a Cohiba band yet that didn't say "La Habana, Cuba"


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Do the cigars inside come packaged in individual cardboard sleeves?


Since those real photos were supplied, I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that my "cohibas" are fake. My 5 pack cigar are not in individual cardboard sleeves. For my box there's a drawer-like inner sleeve, which can be pulled out. the inner sleeve contains all five cigars.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh well, better luck next time.

Might be kind of interesting to cut one open and see what the binder and filler look like.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

M1903A1 said:


> My thought too. I haven't seen a Cohiba band yet that didn't say "La Habana, Cuba"


Only the pre-03's (non gold embossed) have "La Habana, Cuba". 03 to present have "Habana, Cuba".


----------



## johern (May 25, 2007)

wilblake said:


> I haven't seen a CE 5 pack recently, but the one posted looks terribly suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg. I've already conceded that my cigars are most likely fake based on the evidence supplied. But, simply for my own "education," can anyone here verify that the Coronas Especiales box (see Greg's photo) is the only one used to pack Corona Especialses? (since, say, 2004)


----------

